# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Wie macht man getrocknetes Rindfleisch?

## Jim

In Th schneidet man Streifen, marinierts und hängts in die Sonne.

Das dürfte in D nicht klappen oder doch ? Hat jemand ein Rezept ?

----------


## wein4tler

Meine Frau macht das auch in Österreich. Sie fädelt die einzelenen Streifen auf einen Spagat (Bindfaden) auf und hängt dann diese Kette in der Veranda (Wintergarten) zum Trocknen auf. Im Winter über den Heizkörper der Zentralheizung. Nach 3 Tagen ist es meist soweit fertiggetrocknet. Dann wird das Fleisch kurz in Öl angebraten.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...kann man auch im Backofen bei wenig Temperatur machen
oder im Obsttrockner
luftgetrocknet geht natürlich auch

das Fleisch in  Sojasoße, Nam Pa und Sesamkörner ziehen lassen

----------


## Jim

Backofen dachte ich auch, doch wieviel Grad und wie lange?

Und Willi, du hast den Knoblauch vergessen!

----------


## Lage

Schaut mal hier.
http://www.usa-kulinarisch.de/cgi-bin/r ... i?TypNr=21

Gruß Lage

----------


## pit

> Und Willi, du hast den Knoblauch vergessen!


Der Knoblauch gehört zur Marinade! Die Frage ist nur, wer mag das, wem schmeckt das? Ich persönlich konnte bis jetzt keinen Gefallen an dem Menü finden!

 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

[youtube:1ufb1j8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb-YwyLTQTo[/youtube:1ufb1j8s]

----------


## Willi Wacker

...stimmt , der Knoblauch
der muss auf jeden Fall rein
sonst wirds nix, geschmacklich authentisch
muss es schon sein...
...sonst könnte man das Rindfleisch ja gleich unter den Sattel legen
und drei Tage darauf herum reiten   ::

----------


## Jim

So, hab das am WE mal getestet. Backofen 55°, 9 Std.


Sojasoße, Zucker, Knobi, Pfeffer, Korriander. Es ist sehr trocken geworden, also in Öl anbraten is nich. Das wollte ich auch so. Ist besser zu Bier oder Wein.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nicht schlecht, obwohl zu trocken 
da hängst was in den Zähnen

so in der Art macht meine Angetraute "Moo Däng"
die Marienade gibt's im Asia Markt zu kaufen von "Lobo"
glaube ich.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> .............die Marienade gibt's im Asia Markt zu kaufen von "Lobo"
> glaube ich.


Du glaubst richtig!



 :cool:

----------


## Jim

ähh, Moo Däng ist doch gebratenes Schweinefleisch und nicht getrocknet. Auch wenns auf den Lobotüten so aussieht wie bei mir im Backofen, sowird Moo Däng doch in der Pfanne mit Öl gebraten oder gebacken.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ähh, Moo Däng ist doch gebratenes Schweinefleisch und nicht getrocknet. Auch wenns auf den Lobotüten so aussieht wie bei mir im Backofen, sowird Moo Däng doch in der Pfanne mit Öl gebraten oder gebacken.


Die ba-mi-nam-profis hier in thailand machen's _moo däng_ im "entenofen"

----------


## schiene

Wie lange ist denn die Haltbarkeit von dem selbstgemachte getr.Rindfleisch???

----------


## Jim

Also meins geht im Kühlschrank min. 3 Monate. Je trockner je länger.

----------

